# Analog hygrometer question.



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys, i got my small 20 count humidor in today, and it came with a cheapo analog hygrometer. I have a digi on the way but id figure id get this thing going for the heck of it.

Quick question. The hygro has a clear rubber ring around the outside casing, covering up what looks to be airholes. Should this be removed? Why is it there in the first place? I think it probaly should be removed, but there were no instructions, so im not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe the rubber ring is there so it will fit snugly in the circle cutout of a humidor. You can leave it on or take it off. It won't make a difference.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> You can leave it on or take it off. It won't make a difference.


True 'dat! Since the humidity has to get into it anyways, it obviously isn't for moisture barrier purposes. I agree that it's for a snug fit.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

By the way, is it common for these things to be way off out of the box? I've had mine salt testing for over 12 hours now and it seems to be holding at 69%. Is it normal for these to be off as much as 6% or did i do something wrong?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

92hatchattack said:


> By the way, is it common for these things to be way off out of the box? I've had mine salt testing for over 12 hours now and it seems to be holding at 69%. Is it normal for these to be off as much as 6% or did i do something wrong?


If it is only off by 6% that is pretty good for an analog. When I use to worry about humidity I would salt test for 24 - 36 hours. Now that I have been using Heartfelt beads for the past few years I have no need for a hygrometer.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Ok, cool. I have a heartfelt humi disk on the way (just a disk with their beads inside it) and a digi hygro, both comming as soon as heartfelt opens back up and ships them to me.

Just tryign to get this thing working so i can get my humidor a little seasoned, then when i get the beads in it should stabalize quickly and be ready to get stuffed.


----------



## mackrazy (Apr 4, 2009)

mine maintains at 65% regardless of whatever happens in the humi or whatever my digital hygrometer reads.. so, i reckon 6% is pretty good.



92hatchattack said:


> By the way, is it common for these things to be way off out of the box? I've had mine salt testing for over 12 hours now and it seems to be holding at 69%. Is it normal for these to be off as much as 6% or did i do something wrong?


----------

